# do grounding cable clips exist for shielded twisted pair cable?



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a client with existing shielded twisted pair that is not grounded. the existing shield and drain wire are to short to attach to the nearest ground screw. Does anyone know if a grounding clip with drain wire attached, can clip onto the cat5 cable shield that is pulled back on the cable?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

lortech said:


> I have a client with existing shielded twisted pair that is not grounded. the existing shield and drain wire are to short to attach to the nearest ground screw. Does anyone know if a grounding clip with drain wire attached, can clip onto the cat5 cable shield that is pulled back on the cable?



I could not find anything like that,maybe you can pull in a new line and ground it properly .


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

There's special terminations to bond the shield, typically just a mount to tywrap the shield to a spot on the panel. 

Don't need anything special, just tywrap a small gauge wire to it and bond it.


----------



## Stuff (Oct 14, 2012)

Are you saying that you are not using a grounded and shielded patch panel? Much easier and then just use standard shielded cables without an exposed drain wire.


----------



## lortech (Mar 7, 2012)

*This is existing cable done by a prior tech*

WO was only asked to get two printers up and running with this existing lan network. 

I started to tone out the existing jacks and found the tick tick tick sound from tone probe at the patch panel. 

There was one jack hanging down from box that had a metal shield that wraps around the jack BUT the cat5 box was plastic, not metal.The other jack had no shield and both jacks where found hanging down. Seems resteraunt staff were trying to troubleshoot it and left it this way. I did not have this style of jack and the WO was only to get the printers up and running. If no ground clip does not exist, then in the future, if the restaurant approves it, replace existing plastic jack mount boxes with metal and install special plates.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Must likely that's an old setup when they used cat5 for rs232 instead of ethernet.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe this will help...

http://www.electricmotioncompany.com/emc.php?type=shield&sub=Rocket 88 Cat 5 Cable Shield Connectors

Found another one...

http://www.electricmotioncompany.com/emc.php?type=misc&sub=Shield Connector for Cat 5 Cables


----------

